# Can someone educate me on this mid-century girl's Huffy? Possibly a customliner.



## 2013bike (Jul 11, 2013)

I am look for some information on this Huffy: production date, model name, etc.  Any information is helpful!

Also, could someone decode its serial number?












I have guessed that it could possibly be a '50s model.


----------



## Mybluevw (Jul 11, 2013)

It looks like a balloon tire bike so it is probably an early to mid 50s bike.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 11, 2013)

1953 was the first year for the name HUFFY (changed from HUFFMAN), the bike looks just like the refurbished '53 I have (mine has a springer fork, and I've added a 'ball' light since the photo).


----------



## 2013bike (Jul 11, 2013)

halfatruck said:


> 1953 was the first year for the name HUFFY (changed from HUFFMAN), the bike looks just like the refurbished '53 I have (mine has a springer fork, and I've added a 'ball' light since the photo).




this definitely is the most similar I have seem. Does your bike have a specific model name?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 11, 2013)

look here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?1162-Huffman-serial-number-project


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 11, 2013)

More info....
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10737-Another-Huffy-question&highlight=huffy


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Huffy to Huffman*

It also looks very similar to my (actually my 7year old daughters) 1950 Huffy Super Convertible. I decoded the serial number when purchased last year and According to the serial code mines a 1950 sporting a Huffy headbadge 
... I'll post a pic. Very nice bike, nonetheless. What size is it. Mines (hers) is a 20in...


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's My Daughters Filthy Daily Cruiser.
Post Your Serial Number An I'll See What I Can Find (I Have No Idea Why My Phone CapitaliZes The First Letter Of Each Word, My Apologies)...
Please Note The ReD Tips On The Fenders Is Not Original,The White Tips Were Virtually Gone And And Rather Rusty. I Had To Pretty It Up To Convince My Daughter It Was Cool...Just CrafT Paint, I'm Going To Remove It When She's Outgrown It To Keep It Original..
Now IM Wondering If It's A 1950.. Please Correct Me If IM Wrong About mine


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 15, 2013)

apparently I was wrong about the date the name changed to HUFFY.......
http://www.huffy.com/About/History.aspx


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Name change*

My memory is terribly inaccurate, but I thought 49 was when it changed. I know 49 was the first year for the convertible "worlds first training wheels", so I might be getting the two confused.


----------



## Mojo80 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Huffman to Huffy*

My conclusion according to the following huffy history from wikipidea is huffman changed to huffy in '49, and bikes were badged with the Various Huffy/Huffman headbadgeS until 1953 when it introduced its exclusively HUFFY headbadge...


The Huffy Corporation is an American importer and manufacturer of inexpensive mass-market bicycles. It has its roots in 1887 when George P. Huffman purchased the Davis Sewing Machine Company and moved its factory to Dayton, Ohio. They made their first bicycle in 1892.In 1924, George's son, Horace M. Huffman, Sr., founded the Huffman Manufacturing Company. From then until 1949, Huffy continued to manufacture and sell bicycles under the "Dayton" brand.
Early history

In 1949, Huffy developed the Huffy Convertible, a children's bicycle with rear training wheels and foot steps.The Convertible revolutionized the children's market and was the first Huffy bicycle under the Huffy name. In 1953, a Huffy logo was created and Huffy switched all its bicycles to the Huffy name. Popular models included the Special Roadster, the Racer, the LaFrance, and the Streamliner.


----------

